

Show HN: Follow the Tweeter – Figure out if a Twitter user is worth following - fourfourjew
http://www.followthetweeter.com/

======
fourfourjew
After learning to program only 4 months ago, this is my latest app. It's built
in Ruby on Rails with a little javascript sprinkles. Any advice, feedback or
feature requests is definitely appreciated.

Here's GitHub repo for those interested -
[https://github.com/jasonleibowitz/Follow-the-
Tweeter](https://github.com/jasonleibowitz/Follow-the-Tweeter)

------
sushid
Looks like a cool little app. However, I noticed that when I input my twitter
handle (it's a private one), it returns Heroku's "We're sorry, but something
went wrong" error.

